# ESP FF BASS



## House74 (Jan 22, 2016)

So my bass buddy Marshall from Unparalleled Height is at NAMM, and it looks like ESP has entered the FF bass game:


----------



## LordHar (Jan 22, 2016)

B-1004SE MULTI-SCALE NS - The ESP Guitar Company
B-1005SE MULTI-SCALE NS - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 22, 2016)

And 37" on the 5-string!!! Might have to pick one of these up since it's basically impossible to get a Dingwall these days.


----------



## LordHar (Jan 22, 2016)

I wonder what the string spacing on the 5-string is.


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 22, 2016)

LordHar said:


> I wonder what the string spacing on the 5-string is.



The non-fanned version has 18mm, so I assume the fanned has the same, or maybe a little less. So I'd bet it's either 17.5mm or 18mm.


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 22, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> And 37" on the 5-string!!! Might have to pick one of these up since it's basically impossible to get a Dingwall these days.



Not to mention it has a Wenge/Bubinga neck like the Premium/Prestige Ibanez SR's have. Which I'm absolutely in love with. Now my only hope is that these sell well enough for them to stay in production long enough for me to get the money to buy one.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah the specs on these are pretty great.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 23, 2016)

think is pretty cool they are going with Nordstrand pickups. The ones used on the ibanez premiums sound amazing, the "big singles" I think they are called, but they are build for ibanez only,

wondering if these models for LTDs are the same ones but with a different name?

the ones used in the standard SRs in the "PJ" config I didnt like them that much as the ones in the premium basses


----------



## LordHar (Jan 23, 2016)

The ones in the SR PJ's were designed by Carey Nordstrand but with 'budget chinese' materials given to him by Ibanez. That might explain the difference in sound with the real Nordstrands.


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 23, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> think is pretty cool they are going with Nordstrand pickups. The ones used on the ibanez premiums sound amazing, the "big singles" I think they are called, but they are build for ibanez only,



The Big Singles are available from Nordstrand's website, so in theory, ESP could use them, but these are the Big Splits. It's the same thing but with split coil. I've seen Big Singles used by a lot of boutique builders, so I don't think they're Ibanez exclusive.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 23, 2016)

I hope that's not the street price. I don't know if they're going to compete with the Digwall Combustion series (they've got a bunch of 4 string Combustions and NG2s at NAMM).


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 23, 2016)

That's probably the street price. ESP's site shows the MSRP and the street price. Which is $1400.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2016)

TheEmptyCell said:


> I hope that's not the street price. I don't know if they're going to compete with the Digwall Combustion series (they've got a bunch of 4 string Combustions and NG2s at NAMM).



They'll crush the Combustions if ESP/LTD uses thier manufacturing and distribution strength. As of now, getting a Combustion isn't as easy as grabbing pretty much any LTD, and I don't see how this will change for this model. 

Even if folks want the Dingwall more, if they can get something fast and easy they'll go for that option 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 24, 2016)

Color me excited!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 25, 2016)

chaneisa said:


> The Big Singles are available from Nordstrand's website, so in theory, ESP could use them, but these are the Big Splits. It's the same thing but with split coil. I've seen Big Singles used by a lot of boutique builders, so I don't think they're Ibanez exclusive.



cool, I though it was an ibanez thing as I didnt saw them at their website ages ago, or didnt look well enough lol

so whats the diffference with these being coil split? I though the idea was that these were "single coil" pickups on a humbucker size cover


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> cool, I though it was an ibanez thing as I didnt saw them at their website ages ago, or didnt look well enough lol
> 
> so whats the diffference with these being coil split? I though the idea was that these were "single coil" pickups on a humbucker size cover



soapbar, not humbucker.

more or less same output as the big single but it can be split aswell for a more classic tone.


----------



## AliceLG (Jan 25, 2016)

Damn both basses look sick. I'm very interested in the 5-string. I haven't played my 34" 5-string in A standard in more than a year because I don't like the 145 string I put on it to get a "decent" A. This 34-37" would be a god send if they ever find their way to Europe


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm really liking the RB1006 aswell. 

Their newests additions over the years do seem rather amazing at first glance.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 25, 2016)

Burbinga wenge neck, 34-37 fan...DEAR LORD. 

The only thing to stop me from buying this will be the European price tag. I cant imagine it being under &#8364;1500.


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

RB 1006 is just above 1000 so i highly doubt the 5 string FF would be +1500$.

Most likely we'll be able to see it around end 2016 or 2017 knowing the european market.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 25, 2016)

shredfreak said:


> RB 1006 is just above 1000 so i highly doubt the 5 string FF would be +1500$.
> 
> Most likely we'll be able to see it around end 2016 or 2017 knowing the european market.


Yeah but this bass doesnt have fanned frets. 

Anyone know if the on board preamp is meant to be any good? 

I can not WAIT to try one of these suckers out.


----------



## elkinz (Jan 25, 2016)

the specs are unreal! Such a bold move - pretty exciting for us bassists  I have an Ibanez Fan fret and love it - and desperately want a dingwall! These basses definitely compete, I think itll be a matter of preference soon enough! 

I don't like the headstock but that 5 string is tight!


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll just add this to my "check this for sure" list at musicmesse.

would take about an hour to check out the esp booth alone and that's assuming you can actually try it out.

So far all the reports from namm are all lackluster to say the least. 

Will just have to leave stupidly early to arrive in frankfurt at a reasonable hour.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 27, 2016)

shredfreak said:


> So far all the reports from namm are all lackluster to say the least.



Concerning the fair itself or the instrument specifically?


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 27, 2016)

Roland777 said:


> Concerning the fair itself or the instrument specifically?



Everyone brand has their stuff on display but there's no testing rooms at all it seems.

Testing out a prs at musicmesse through a mesa mark combo is much more convincing then lets say an out of tune dean through a 15 watt roland cube (london guitar show).

And the Iso booths are always a blast aswell, kinda hoping esp will have one available so i can test drive a few of their basses.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 28, 2016)

I never cared for ESP/LTD basses but if I was a metal player I'd jump on one of these.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't think I could reach anything with the 37" scale on the low strings... Hopefully I can find one to play.

Kind of a bummer that they splurged on a wenge/bubinga neck but didn't use wenge for the board.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 29, 2016)

Would be worth a try, interesting indeed, but nothing to me beats that dingwall neck, Afterburner body feel and those FD3-4L pickups in series


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 29, 2016)

cardinal said:


> I don't think I could reach anything with the 37" scale on the low strings... Hopefully I can find one to play.
> 
> Kind of a bummer that they splurged on a wenge/bubinga neck but didn't use wenge for the board.



If you can play a 35" scale you can def play a 37" on a fan, a good deal if that scale is on the bridge


----------

